# concentrador de bluetooth



## pp (May 14, 2008)

hola le voy hacer una pregunta, quien me puede contestar donde puedo conseguir un concentrador de bluetooth por internet o en mexico porque estoy realizando un proyecto de controlar todo los dispositivos electricos de un auto por medio de bluetooth desde una computadora o un telefono celular.

grax y saludos!


----------



## MaMu (May 15, 2008)

En Mx
http://www.massivepc.com/bluetooth-star-3usb-port-1685-p-1685.html

Saludos


----------

